# New member - Home built brick BBQ



## rbsterli (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I'm kind of new to the BBQ forums but have had a love for BBQ nearly all my life. I decided to build my own smoker/fireplace/pit this year here in Upstate NY. After a lot of planning, trial and error, and two months of hard labor, here is the result. Please let me know what you think. I'll be happy to answer any construction questions or address any other questions or comments you may have in the BBQ Forum I started at my new site. Stop over and check out all my construction photos and drop me a line! My site is only a HOBBY site running out of my basement, no promos and NO ADS! (I've been getting a lot of interest in my BBQ and it's just easier to address all the comments in one place) 

Regards,
rbsterli

RichSterling.com


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Rich,
     Welcome to the forum. And by the way, that's not a BBQ pit, that's a pitmaster's dream! That is one of the most awsome set-ups I've seen in a while. Congratulations on a job well done! Keep us posted with your results.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 26, 2006)

Rich....that thing is awesome!!!! Welcome to the best place on the net to celebrate the preperation and taste of great Q. With a pit/smoke house like that...im sure you will be producing some great Q. Again, welcome!!
Todd


----------



## Dutch (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to Smoking Meats Forum Rich! That is an impressive piece of brickwork! Bricklaying is one of a couple of trades in the Consturction field that I have no experience with -foundation work is the other!. We'd like to see you share you smoking knowledge here so don't be to much of a stranger. :D


----------



## burksmoke (Feb 26, 2006)

Howdy Rich,

That is an awesome pit.  I'm a contractor by trade and I've built some outdoor kitchens for folks, but thay are never interested in smokers, they just want a propane grill, sink, fridge, etc.

I will check out your web page for some tips.  Thanks for posting the great pic.s and welcome to the site


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to our site, Rich!

Very nice job on the outdoor Pit, BTW!  Feel free to browse around some of the posts and ask any questions you'd like!

Jeff


----------

